# Love thy neighber and happy thanksgiving



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

When your down and confused,and you don't remember who your talking to..consentration slips away,and your baby is so far away. well theres a dove in a fisted glove and the eagle flies with the dove and if you can't be with the one you love,baby...love the one your with.
C.S.N and young

"with in reason"

happy Turkey day:bounce: :chef: 
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Ha-ha! (Within reason indeed!!)









To our American friends, have a great one!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! This year, more than ever, we need to remember what our country has been through and why each and eveyone of us is thankful. Relish every moment with your family and friends and be grateful that we get to spend yet one more year together. 
-Jim


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Happy Turkey Day to All!

What do our Canandian friends celebrate? Do ya'll have something similar?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Yup, just like your only a month earlier..


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanksgiving... my favorite holiday...

It's not about eating turkey to me; it's about being with the ones I love.:bounce: 

Happy Thansgiving.


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

I am so so so lucky, I DO get to be with the ones I love AND to love the ones I'm with! Hope you all have a calm and/or chaotic holiday, whatever blows your hair back!

Love ~ Debbie


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

or curls your toes....


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Colleen and I wish everyone a truly wonderful Thanksgiving. As we have all learned how quickly life can be taken away enjoy the time you have with your loved ones this holiday season. And, I would encourage you to invite someone to your gathering that might not have family close by and would otherwise be spending the holiday alone.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your families!

This will be my second thanksgiving with the American Community of Athens!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL.may you all enjoy the love and warmth of family and friends on this day. We are lucky to be able to spend Thanksgiving with CapeChef,Jill&our lovely Amy,Rebecca and Heather. LOve to all!!!!!!!!:bounce:   :bounce:  :chef: NonChef&Ms.NonChef


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Warm Thanksgiving greetings to you too, NonChef and Mrs. NonChef! Blessing and peace to everyone, whether you're in the USA celebrating Thanksgiving, or somewhere else enjoying life. I hope we all appreciate what we have. A favorite quote: "One for whom a pebble has value will be surrounded by treasures wherever (s)he goes." (Par Lagerqvist, in The Dwarf .)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 

Enjoy the turkey!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hi folks and happy Thanksgiving . May the force be with you always...............:bounce:


----------

